# Minn Kota rant...( and Kudos)



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

My Powerdrive, V2 70lblb TM with Ipilot took a dump on me a few days ago, lost all GPS functionality but all regular TM features work fine, just no AutoPilot, Spot Lock, etc. and after trying few things, like the obvious stuff. I contacted MK tech support and in so many words, was told, your 6 weeks out of warranty and you need the new head Unit and BTW its on national backorder for the last 2 months so I wouldn't expect it soon, best bet is try calling every service place in the country till you find one. seriously... this lady I think enjoyed telling me that....sooo, I start calling around and one place turns me onto the nations biggest service center, Northland Marine in Wisconsin and the guy there says, Yeah, I already have that same part on backorder but Ill tell ya what, Ill pull one out of the new Ipilot upgrade ( $450) and send it to you and Ill replace it when they come off of backorder so were gonna do that, the head unit is $300 plus shipping, which really sucks when the whole TM only cost $700 anyways Kudos to Jason with Northland for offering exceptional customer service but a Thumbs down for the rep at MK tech support who was not very friendly or helpful and more importantly offered me no options really and showed no compassion for my urgency to have this fixed for my big tourney next weekend. 

Sorry for the rant, I guess Im just whining that this TM was barely out of warranty and crapped out, just like everyone's cell phones, they know exactly when they are no longer covered..LOL, BTW this is the 3rd bad head unit in the last 5 years covering 2 different Powerdrive TM's.

Salmonid


----------



## EnonEye (Apr 13, 2011)

Wow, Salmonid do you use your PD's exceptionaly hard since you tournamenet fish? I've had only three over a 25 year period and never had one crap out except a brand new one once out of the box that they replaced. Sounds like you need a back-up motor even if it's not with I-Pilot but I hear you on the rant. M-K knows they've got the cat's meow with their motors, almost no competition and you know what that brings when speaking of customer service... Customer Who Cares Get In Line to Buy Another or Quit Bothering Me. Seems like too many companies don't care about existing customers only selling to new customers.


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

I troll almost exclusively for catfish so I probably put 200-300 Hrs a year on the unit with Advanced AutoPilot, plus use Spot Lock some and when drifting just us the regular left right, etc functionality but all day every day, so I guess I am kinda hard on it but from a 1200 dollar unit, it should last more then 2 years... $308 for the replacement from Northland marine, hats off to those guys, Its on its way...

Salmonid


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

Oh yeah the TM have worked fine, its the GPS part that craps out, I got them to admit there was a problem with them the last time and the fact they are on national backorder tells me they still may be having problems, LOL

Salmonid


----------

